# New Poster...owner of Brewer 40 Puget Pilot



## Spirit17 (Jan 3, 2002)

*Brewer 40 Puget Pilot*

Greetings. We are owners of a 1985 Brewer 40 Puget Pilot which we sail cruise in the Pacific Northwest.

We believe we have a pinhole leak in our port built-in diesel tank and are interested in repair advice. Thinking we can drain, clean and coat the interior. Any advice and experience is helpful.

We have a 1985 Brewer 40 which has developed a few blisters and pox in the boot stripe and below. We are interested in other Brewer 40 experience with this issue.

thanx


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi! and welcome! I'm sure you'll be hearing from a fellow owner very soon. Nice boat!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

How'd you know, David)

Welcome aboard Spirit! We also have a Brewer 40 PH. Is your fuel tank SS, approx. 95 gal., located under the dinette (that's where ours is)? I've looked at the tanks and I believe they (and the water tanks) are designed to be removable with relatively (?) minor difficulties. 
As far as the bottom goes, ours had been peeled and barrier coated by a previous owner so we haven't had any problems, but obviously he did.
I sent you a PM a bit ago after reading a reply you made on another thread.
I've done a pretty major refit on our boat and have learned a lot about it so if you have questions I'll try to answer them if I can.
John


----------



## Spirit17 (Jan 3, 2002)

*Rsponding on Brewer 40*

Thands for the response. As a new poster I do not have DR privledges quite yet...working on it.

I had assumed they were FG having seen the side-wall in the hold, pending removal of the access/fill line plate where you indicate it is, under the settee, the other under the stove. As the weather now has turned I'll be digging into the tank in the coming days.

We have been working continuous incrremental improvements but if she will be our retirement vessel she may need a more concentrated burst in the coming years.

Let me know if you receive the email via the link in your title.

thanx


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I seriously considered purchasing a sister vessel last year. I'd agree with John and think that the tank is easily removed...

And a question, if I may.. Is the inside steering hydraulic or cable? John's is hydraulic, and the boat I looked at was cable...


----------



## Spirit17 (Jan 3, 2002)

Ours is Cable as are the throttle and shift. I have had no issues with the steering but the shift linkage with two stations leaves me nervous some days.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard..

If it is removable you can go here for a internal tank coating leak repair.

Gas Tank Sealer Quart 32 oz


----------

